# Model and year?



## dashep (Apr 15, 2019)

I am trying to gather as much accurate information as possible on two Schwinn Collegiate Sky Blue 3-speed bikes w/ hand and coaster brakes. I have the man's (with 21 3/4" seat tube and 5 3/4" head tube) and woman's (with 19 3/4" or 20" seat tube, 5 3/4" head tube) bikes. The serial numbers start with GL61 followed by 4 additional numerals and are located at the rear dropout. 
I have a receipt from Sears showing the purchase of two 3 speed bikes on 11/15/1972 from the original owners. They do not remember purchasing 2 bicycles on 2 different occasions and the serial numbers do not align with the dates on the receipt. One website showed them as being manufactured in 1959! That is definitely not correct.
The woman's bike has a Sturmey Archer 3-speed gear shifter with 3 speed coaster brake (Made in England 86-10) at the rear axle. 
The man's bike has Shimano 3-speed gear shifter with 3 speed coaster brake. 
Both bikes have the almost round head badges with a 4 pointed star.
The woman's bike has what appears to be a very graphic, squarish "S" (almost looking like an "E") followed by "G2" and the man's bike has "GO" stamped into the metal bracket that holds the top tube onto the seat tube. Both bikes have either 68L (or 789), depending on which way it is viewed, stamped into the metal under the cranks.
If you can offer any more information and the source, I would appreciate it very much!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 15, 2019)

Pictures ?


----------



## dashep (Apr 15, 2019)

Here are a few.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2019)

dashep said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> View attachment 981162
> 
> ...



Photos are too small. also add in what each whole bike looks like and a shot of each serial number. But as is, I'm thinking, Just for what I can make out on the top bar photo, 'Colligate'  the graphic lettering is much newer than 60's 70's, some time in the 80's maybe 90's. Might be difficult finding newer serial numbers too. but make bigger photos, give it a go. b/c even without serial numbers on newer bikes, colors, parts and graphics can be a big aide. Prob says Made in Taiwan somewhere too.

Fraid to say but, if you bought as a collectible, they're not yet, maybe 50-75 years from now. . Especially, the Colligate is Schwinn's lowest line in lightweights.  However, if to ride  for say; 50 bucks or so, 75 with good tires, and gear,  ready to ride, enjoy!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 15, 2019)

Look newer as mentioned.


----------



## dashep (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## dashep (Apr 15, 2019)

I hope these are larger.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2019)

dashep said:


> I hope these are larger.
> 
> View attachment 981337
> 
> ...



That's a little better mainly b/c I can see the graphics.  and close enough to say it is late 80's 86-87, that being the last year colligate was made. . Oh and BTW Sears would not have sold any Schwinn bikes or products in 72, moreover sears bikes by 72  were made by pretty junky US manufactures or, Japan. Schwinn stores exclusively until it went BK in 2002, then all china made. . AS far as serial numbers, most are only availed by collectors who've hunted information down, not too many collectors for newer bikes like this, if any.  so,  maybe, maybe an old Schwinn store could have a book with em.  Maybe, if lucky today's Schwinn, Pacific cycles, a Dorel corp. subsidiary . could help on their Schwinn  web site. there's some info on Taiwan bikes but earlier than 86-7 like if ya find a set, beginning with letter, if A It's jan, B =Feb and so on. the next number or 2nd after would be the year.  Understanding it's like, an 86 or 7, maybe U can find the set that makes sense of this. Say it's an April bike, April = D. Then the next may be a 0 or 6 or 7XXXX (more numbers that might be Julian numbers: 001, for Jan 1. too 365 for Dec 31. 3 number for the  day of the year. ) . So if A7001  it's Jan 1 1987 , if A07365 it's Dec 31  1987, etc. IDK for sure If Julian date code will be there, as it was on their US made bikes but, possibly and may look like, So,  You're looking for 1st letter, and figuring out if there's a 6 or an 7 (1986-87) within the whole set. , and if it makes sense, accordingly.

This 86 looks like it's what ya got although the 87 pretty much looks the same. regardless:






Shimano 3-speed coaster brake that is easy to use and dependable.
Full length fenders, chain guard, and Schwinn kickstand are standard on all models, including the 24" wheel version.
Frame sizes available, Men's; 22". Ladies; 17" and 20". 16" Frame, 24"  wheel girls model also available. Sky blue. C60, and C84.
Note, there's only limited information as to possible different parts like between your girl and boy bike, but, if the graphics fit, it's what ya got.
And this is the 87's. neither has an illustration of men's but, if your men's bike has same graphics then,,,,


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 15, 2019)

Don't know it it was mentioned yet, but the actual build date of the bike should be stamped in the head badge. Probably hard to see without a magnifying glass. First three digits are the day of the year and the last number is the year. 0017 is the first day of 1987.
Those are probably Taiwan (Giant) made Schwinns and the English rear hub was made 10-1986 so to me that would make the bike a 1987 model.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't understand. There's a picture of some kind of Shimano hub, and a Sturmey - Archer as well. Is the Shimano on the front wheel? It looks like a rear wheel hub from what I can see.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 22, 2019)

Never mind. @Jeff54 pointed out that there are TWO bikes, one man's and one woman's, one with a Shimano and one with a Sturmey - Archer. Evidently I couldn't see the forest for the trees. Now I wonder if one of these was made in Greenville? I wouldn't expect to see an English hub on a Taiwanese-built bike.


----------

